# Alte Spiele mit neuer Grafikkarte ruckeln



## oxypro (14. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir über GOG schon paar ältere spiele gekauft und manche ruckeln extrem obwohl ich eine gtx1080ti habe

PC
16gb ram
i7-6700k
gtx1080ti
w10 64bit
1tb ssd
Display 3440x1440

Das Spiel das ruckelt, einfach unspielbar...
FEAR

Wieso ruckelt das?
Was kann man dagegen unternehmen?

Dieses Spiel geht wie Butter, 300FPS vermutlich ^^
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl auf GOG.COM

Danke und LG


----------



## HisN (14. März 2020)

Du möchtest das Spiel nicht nennen um das es Dir geht? 
Du schickst uns einen Link zu allen Gog Games?



Naja ...
Eventuell hilft das:

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum

Ah Fear ... das hatte erwiesenermaßen damals ein Problem bei Level-Übergängen, da sind die FPS immer zusammengebrochen, weil man im alten Level schon immer den nächsten Level berechnet bekommen hat auch wenn man ihn noch nicht sehen konnte. Aber sollte das mit Deiner Hardware tatsächlich ein Problem sein?

Auch konnte ich mich an Probleme mit Logitech-Mäusen erinnern.


----------



## oxypro (14. März 2020)

Sorry wollte das gleich alle Infos enthalten sind, darum der Link.

Auch wenn alle Levels gleichzeitig berechnet werden würde der PC vermutlich noch standhalten, bei so einem Leistungszuwachs im Vergleich zu damals?
Irgendwie hab ich den verdacht, dass es mit Transform and Lighting zu tun hat aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das ein oder ausschalte...

Ich hab eine Logitech G900 aber wie soll das ein Problem sein??

Auf GOG steht außerdem:
"Bitte beachte, dass Windows 10 nach seiner Veröffentlichung regelmäßige Aktualisierungen der Hardware- und Softwaretreiber erhalten wird; dies kann die Kompatibilität mit einzelnen Spielen beeinflussen. "

Edit:
Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, 1min geht es flüssig nachdem man das Spiel geartet hat dann erst wird es ruckelig...


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2020)

_F.E.A.R_ hatte über die DirectInput-API im Zusammenhang mit Logitech-Eingabegeräte häufig Probleme.
Eine einfache .dll-Datei schafft da aber Abhilfe: DirectInput FPS Fix - DLL files - PCGamingWiki PCGW Community
Runterladen und die Datei einfach in den Spielordner packen.


----------



## oxypro (14. März 2020)

Und die Probleme waren FPS Einbrüche?

Ich füge es dann hier ein?
C:\GOG Games\F.E.A.R. Platinum Collection


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2020)

Das was du beschreibst, dass es nach ca. 1 Minute arg zu ruckeln anfängt - auch im Spielmenü, wenn ich das jetzt mal annehme - weist genau darauf hin.
Das Problem ist, dass der Thread, welcher DirectInput ausfühlrt, nach einer Weile massiv einbricht. Das kannst du übrigens im Prozess-Explorer genau verfolgen.
Könnte damit zu tun haben, dass das Game versucht, sämtliche HID-Geräte zu registrieren, weil es die passende .dll nicht findet.
Das betrifft übrigens alle Spiele mit der damaligen Version der LithTech-Engine, also auch die beiden _F.E.A.R._-Addons (zumindest XP, bei Perseus bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher) und _Condemned: Criminal Origins_.

Die Lösung ist aber immer die gleiche, die oben verlinkte .dll-Datei ins Spielverzeichnis kopieren.


----------



## oxypro (14. März 2020)

Super danke es hat funktioniert 
Hätte ich echt nicht vermutet ^^

Aber wieso GOG sich darum nicht kümmert... wenn das ein bekannter Fehler ist und sie doch alte Games kompatibel mit neuer Software und Hardware machen.


----------



## HisN (14. März 2020)

Schreib ihnen ne Mail, eventuell wissen sie es einfach nur nicht^^


----------



## oxypro (15. März 2020)

Hab ich gemacht 

Edit
Sie können es nicht integrieren...
"legal issues", also irgendwelche rechtlichen Hindernisse. :/


----------

